# Duyuru > Kültür >  Mahmut Övür'ü kim vurdurdu?

## bozok

*MAHMUT üVüR’ü KİM VURDURDU*



19.04.2011 *23:38*

Susurluk üetesi dönemiydi.

Bir gece evine girerken Mahmut üvür’ü bacağından vurdular. Yani bir “*uyarı*”da bulundular.

Mahmut üvür bu “*uyarı*”yı anlamış olacak ki, bu saldırı konusunda hiç konuşmadı.

En son geçen hafta Habertürk TV’de bu konu gündeme geldi; Tufan Türenç ısrarla sordu: 

“*Sen niye vuruldun*?”

Mahmut üvür yine açıklamadı.

Halbuki soru net; niye yanıt vermiyor?

Yanıt vermeyip kaçarsa sorular devam eder:

1) Mahmut üvür, Susurluk döneminin tanınmış isimlerinden Urfalı Drej Ali’nin (Yasak) yanında çalıştı mı? Fahri “*basın müşavirliğini”* yaptı mı? Bunun karşılığında para aldı mı?

2) “*Susurluk kahramanları*”nın güvenini kazanan ve sünnet düğünlerine bile davet edilen Mahmut üvür, burada çekilen bazı fotoğrafları gazetelere sattı mı? (O düğünde kimlerin koluna girip halay çekti?)

3) Fotoğraflarını sattığı ortaya çıkınca “*hamisi yer altı dünyasının*” ünlü isminin adamlarınca mı bacağından vuruldu?

Ne ilginç değil mi? Dönemin planlayıcıları kimse Mahmut üvür hep onların yanında.

ürneğin; 28 şubat’ta ATV Haber Koordinatörü iken Fethullah Gülen kasetlerini yayınlıyorlardı.

Bu dönem Fethullah Gülen’in elini öpmek için Pensilvanya’ya gitti.

“*Bu ne yaman çelişki anne*” demeyin, Mahmut üvür bu. En önemli meziyeti, dönmekten başının dönmemesidir.


*Odatv.com*

----------

